# Cemeteries



## scout24 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi all! My wife and I have been doing a regular 3-4 mile walk through a rather large cemetery near us, I thought I'd share and hopefully jump-start the topic. As with any hike, walk, ramble, etc. the first concern is proper footwear and outerwear appropriate to the activity. Charged cellphone, small bottle of water, basic first aid kit, knife or multitool, and a light. Okay, we're ready to go!

Easy as can be when we start out. This is actually half a mile from where we park. Nice, easy, pavement and sidewalks up to here.







Here's where the proper footwear comes in to play- the path less traveled.






It's a relatively old cemetery... some of these stones have been here a LONG time. The oldest we have found so far are people who were born during/around the Revolutionary war, some passing on not long after that. We don't actively search, but if a stone or area looks interesting, we'll break off from our route to look. This is where a good light comes in handy- shined along the surface of a seemingly unreadable stone, the shadows can make details readable.






Lots of change in elevation, all but the lower main roads are either dirt (see above) or grass two track paths strewn with rocks, small branches, etc. A nice walk, decent exercise, and beats sitting on the couch! So, let's hear about your urban explorations! :thumbsup:


----------



## markr6 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: Cemetaries*

My wife and I checked out a big cemetery in Indianapolis, IN recently. Pretty cool to see the history. We were also somewhere in KY a few years ago and standing there seeing 1786 on a stone is just weird! Well over 200 years old! I temporarily lived in an apartment right next to a cemetery and ran daily thru there. It didn't quite feel proper, but I didn't know what the cemetery etiquette was, so I just kept doing it. Then I saw cyclists using it often. I dunno...when I'm buried, leave me alone! 50 yard buffer rule


----------



## scout24 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: Cemetaries*

In principle, the 50 yard rule may apply. It seems ok to walk where we do, some of these sites seem like they have had no visitors in years. I feel as long as some decorum is observed, none of the residents should be offended.


----------



## RBR (Nov 4, 2015)

*Re: Cemetaries*

.....


----------



## troutpool (Nov 4, 2015)

*Re: Cemetaries*

Cemeteries are excellent places to find birds, and they can become routine stops for some birders in urban areas, especially during spring and fall migration.


----------



## nbp (Nov 4, 2015)

*Re: Cemetaries*

Cemetaries are also home to a lot of geocaches! If you frequently visit them I'd look to see if there are any geocaches you find while there.


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 4, 2015)

*Re: Cemetaries*

I tried a hike once through St Louis Cemetary #1, a huge one in New Orleans. Perhaps, one of the largest above-ground cemetaries in the world.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Louis_Cemetery

Bring your walking shoes, this isn't going to be the easiest hike. I wimped out, cut out the side and caught a bus.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Cemetaries*

A couple of years ago I attended a board meeting in New Orleans, and we took a bus tour of the city. One of the stops was an above ground cemetery, quite possibly this one. It was interesting walking through, for a little bit.

Also a couple of years ago, I took a couple of trains to get to Haddonfield, NJ. My daughter was driving up from Florida, and I decided that I would meet her part way there, and help her drive home. I should have decided sooner and met her in Virginia, but at any rate, I got to Haddonfield about 5 hours sooner than I needed to. I enjoyed a wonderful steak dinner at the Bistro House, and took a bit of a walking tour of the town. 

It is a quaint, up-scale town. I had to laugh as I walked on a crooked, uneven, raised slate walkway, in front of an insurance office! Just incredible, it is a liability disaster just waiting to happen. 

At any rate, I took a stroll through this cemetary  It was an OLD one, but still active. Many of the tombstones had been there so many years that all of the engraving had been weathered away. I wonder if scout24's flashlight trick would have worked?


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Cemetaries*

Hmm, another cemetary trick is a graphite pencil rubbing on a sheet of paper held over the stone.

My hands down most impressive funerary walk was the Catacombs of Paris. It was simply unbelievable. AFAIK, the entire thing isn't even mapped. They only allow tours of something like 1% of it or something like that. Very somber, very sobering.

Carpe diem, friends. We've got to take each day and make it ours, for one day there won't be another day for us.


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Cemetaries*



more_vampires said:


> Hmm, another cemetary trick is a graphite pencil rubbing on a sheet of paper held over the stone.
> 
> My hands down most impressive funerary walk was the Catacombs of Paris. It was simply unbelievable. AFAIK, the entire thing isn't even mapped. They only allow tours of something like 1% of it or something like that. Very somber, very sobering.
> 
> Carpe diem, friends. We've got to take each day and make it ours, for one day there won't be another day for us.



That's on my todo list. Be there next month. Maybe an HDS round to world moment. Or mcgizmo, or sinners, or... :blush:


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Cemetaries*

If you can't stand walking past piles of skulls, might give it a miss. 

I'd never experienced anything like it before or since.


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 5, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> If you can't stand walking past piles of skulls, might give it a miss.
> 
> I'd never experienced anything like it before or since.



I know what to expect, as much as one can without experiencing it. Just never been...


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 21, 2015)

I live near a really old cemetary that most of my relatives are buried in going back to the late 1800's when they arrived here. 

When I was a kid my grandma was big on keeping the plots tidy. I helped.
These days I show my wife around the place and at times search out those relatives whom regretfully I'd never bothered to remember many of the names. 

In the 80's and early 90's I used to bottle hunt. We'd search out old hillsides near old mansions because back then they didn't go very far to dump their trash. We found some very interesting old cemetaries time had forgotten. Headstones of folks who were kin to folks written about in history books like"grandaughter of Pocahontas" or "Nephew of George Washington" carved into vine covered old tombstones that were in many cases remarkably preserved. 
These are the sort of places I wouldn't go to for all the kobalt blue poison bottles in the world these days. But I was young and packing back then.

But my favorites are the ones in the middle of nowhere in places that when horse n buggy ruled were bustling little communities that these days aren't even a dot on a map anymore. Many times those places were regular stops for Presidents, Congress folks and even Royalty at times. 

One old mansion in my home town has a small cemetary and a plaque that says "George & Martha Washington visited on xx date in 17xx or whatever while on their honeymoon". The next entry
says "2/3 of the house burned on xx in 17xx", which was the same night ole George & Martha were visiting. 
Seems like some got all liquored up and forgot to snuff the candles...


----------



## MrJino (Nov 22, 2015)

I only have 1 cool story of a cemetary.
Friend and I discovered a very old cemetary behind some train tracks in Pomona Ca. By old, the dates were all 1800 to 1900. It was still maintained but hidden from the public.
Camera phones didn't exist then sadly.


----------



## yoyoman (Nov 22, 2015)

Cemeteries in Tokyo are frequently the best places to enjoy cherry blossoms. At night, people put out blankets and eat and drink. Here is a daytime picture.


----------



## nbp (Nov 22, 2015)

That is gorgeous! Those flowers are amazing. Must smell really good walking through there.


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: Cemetaries*



RBR said:


> If you make it to Berlin, Germany, and you´re interested in cemeteries you should not miss out to visit the Jewish cemetery in Berlin-Weißensee.


And in Worms is apparently the oldest jewish cemetary in europe with the oldest headstone being from *1058/1059*!! 

I just went for a walk today and was passing through our cemetary... saw a few interesting things I´d like to take a few pictures of.... Maybe next weekend.


----------



## RobertB (Dec 15, 2015)

If you are ever in the Richmond Virginia area, check out Hollywood Cemetery. Bring a good pair of walking shoes. I've never taken the official tour(s), just grabbed a map and started walking, and walking, and walking......


----------



## billsimon (May 12, 2017)

RobertB said:


> If you are ever in the Richmond Virginia area, check out Hollywood Cemetery. Bring a good pair of walking shoes. I've never taken the official tour(s), just grabbed a map and started walking, and walking, and walking......



Anyone here who have been in a Long Island cemetery? I would suggest going for a walk in Locust Valley Cemetery. Tranquil place and has a park-like setting. Good for walking.


----------



## RedLED (May 28, 2017)

Cong, Ireland, 2002. Just north from Ashford Castle, where were to stay but, were bumped from our luxury room, and went to the tiny village of Cong, I know that sounds more like Vietnam, however the name was Cong, and we were the only Americans around, and the towns people all, I mean all of them, came out at dusk and asked so many questions about America, it was great. They loved us and we loved them. They were fascinated by our camera gear. As well as the Apollo 11 moon landing, and when they heard Buzz Aldrin was our friend and neighbor, they went nuts! 

Our room was above the the little pub we drank in. I asked the bartendtess, that Guinness was a little strong, and what do the women drink here?... her response: Vodka. Vodka! That's right! And when I chocked on my Guinness, she said are you all you all right, love I said YYYYAAA, yes, yes, I think so. Wife laughing entire time! I wish we had pubs here in the USA. Philadelphia kind of has but from Temple University, to Darby So Philadelphia, as our home is in Main line. I am lost there. Chicago, has some but, in the west no, nothing. BORING! We are selling the Philadelphia home and look one for something around E. 81 St Manhattan. EXPENSIVE! for a few weeks a year. 

Back to Ireland...

So in the ever so late hours, very, late hours, with a full moon, my wife and I went in to the cemetery which was like 900 years old, and we...better cut it off there you all can guess for yourselves what may have taken place. I don't remember being that hammered before, and the pub had no front desk, so the only thing to wake us up to get the bus back to the Galway train Station back to Dublin and our suite at the Four Seasons, wad an alarm on one of my light meters, a German Gossen. 

The Cat in the next room took a shower and the water drained into our room that morning. What a night. I love Ireland, and my mom's side of the family came from there, Me dear old dad, from London. Both direct no lapses. So I grew up in a household of odd customs. That is more than likely why the night in the cemetery happened with a Latina wife and they have a dreadful fear of cemeteries. I think on the toumb of some Admiral O' so and so, from 1525? Sorry Sir. 

Good God!


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 13, 2017)

My job takes me to places outside of my little bubble called home base to some places people never notice. As a roadway inspector my role is on foot along places most whizz by at the posted speed limit (or faster). 

On a recent little project where a one time wagon trail is now a highway from one end of the state to another a portion between civilization is being repaved. A couple of miles at a time I oversee contractors grind away the top 6" or so, put back a sturdy layer then top it with a riding surface in absolutely amazing quick fashion these days. The other day I noticed a small church with a small cemetery and stopped in for a gander. From 100 yards I could see what appeared to be some older headstones. 

It coincidently was the anniversay of D Day... 
To my surprise out of the maybe 55 or 60 graves 33 were either WW1 or WW2 vets. Most survived decades after the wars, but I found a lump in my throat as I read each tombstone. I'm thinking here I am in this little spec on the map and find this tennis court sized cemetary and over 50% of the occupants either gave some or gave all for this great nation. 




This little old church sure has some stories to tell




This is about half of the cemetary. 
It is spackled with US government issue head stones.




Like this group here. 
What an honor it must've been when it was over and these guys returned to their little church on Sunday....





She saw both wars to end all wars.


----------



## stabhelsing (Apr 27, 2018)

Where is that place located?


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 28, 2018)

Welcome to the site.

It's beautiful, wherever it is.


My work took me to a place where there is a bridge being built over top of a placed called "The Spanish flu cemetery" in Norfolk Va. 






It's reported that in this little village once called Kempsville, that if the Depression didn't kill you the Spanish flu did.






Why not just move the graves? Well it's located in one of those places where land is sold by the square foot, where anything undeveloped is protected by very strict environmental laws that require special permits to dig for a shed footing and fill dirt for the road is being imported from 50 miles away. So moving the graves would mean the folks who helped build the village would be moved too far away to be remembered. So the locals voted to keep them where they are.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Apr 30, 2018)

Wow, stuff like this always interests me, being in construction and all. It reminds me of this:

http://www.amusingplanet.com/2016/05/graves-on-airport-runways.html

I've always heard that there is some obscure law on the books where in order to move a grave the descendants have to agree and that's not always an easy task. Years and years ago my grandfather worked on the construction of the NJ Parkway. Through Orange and East Orange thousand of graves had to be moved as the route bisected a cemetery. You can still see this section when riding the Parkway today.


----------



## RBR (Aug 10, 2018)

.....


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 3, 2020)

Found myself at a cemetary I never knew existed not far from my home. It is in the middle of a Civil War battlefield park owned by the National Park Service. The unique thing was it is a Union cemetary smack dab in the middle of a Confederate strong hold during the war. It shows what honor was bestowed on participants to each other regardless of which side the paeticipant was. 

It is now a cemetary for war vets and the majority of graves are WWI, WW2, Korean and Vietnam vets (and in some cases their spouse). One grave was a child who lived about 2 weeks. 





The entrance way





Some of the head stones


----------

